# Welche Waage??



## megamokke (17. September 2006)

Hallo Community,
bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Hängewaage!
Welche Hersteller und Modelle benutzt ihr denn so und was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
Muss ich umbedingt 50-70 € ausgeben oder habt ihr Tipps um etwas billiger an eine Waage (egal ob digital oder analog) zu kommen?
Die Waage sollte schon bis 50kg anzeigen können, damit ich noch eine Reserve habe falls ich zufällig mal meinen Traumfisch fange! 
Vielen Dank vorab,
mokke


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Analoge solltest du schon recht preiswert kriegen Pelzer,starbaits liegen so um die 25 € B Richi noch günstiger. Vielmehr braucht man auch nicht es muss ja nicht unbedingt immer fox drauf stehen


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

15.- für eine von Masterbaits.... das sind eh alles dieselben


----------



## Pilkman (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*



bennie schrieb:


> .... das sind eh alles dieselben



Hi,

ich würde eine Original Waymaster von Reuben Heaton empfehlen, da die Aussage von Bennie im Fall von Waagen leider nicht ganz stimmt. 

Wahr ist sie in der Hinsicht, dass Ultimate, Brichi, Pelzer und Co. für sich zusammen genommen auf die Dauer nicht der Bringer sind.

Lieber einmal etwas mehr Geld für GUTE und BEWÄHRTE Qualität ausgeben, das macht sich in der Praxis und bei einem eventuellen Wiederverkauf bezahlt. Für eine original Waymaster bekommst Du auch nach Jahren noch einen netten Betrag, eine Ultimate, Masterbaits oder was auch immer kannst Du wahrscheinlich bereits vorher entsorgen.


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

um es genauer zu Formulieren:

die B.Richi, Ultimate, Pelzer, Masterbaits, etc sind eh gleichwertig... die Masterbaits kostet aber am wenigsten.


----------



## meckpomm (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Moin Bennie

Hast du die Waagen denn schonmal alle besessen? Oder wieso kannst du dir ein Urteil erlauben?
Ich habe schon einige Analoge gehabt und einige waren gut und einige Schlecht, besonders die Wasserdichtheit ist entscheidend.
Wichtig ist auch die Skaleneinteilung.

@Markus: Hast du nicht meine Reuben-Heaton jetzt?

Bei digitalwaagen ist mit dem wassersicht geboten.

MfG Rene


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Also die von der Watersportcentrale sind Messe Bonn vorletztes Jahr mal für 5€ über den Tisch gegangen. und sind auch Baugleich. So gesehen hätte man da auch nicht viel verkehrt gemacht. Ansonsten mal bei die Jägers nach Wildwaagen Fragen. Da kommen diese nämlich eigentlich her 

Ne Waymaster konnte man in Belgien bei Janssen ne weile für 50€ haben.
Wasserdicht sind die aber genausowenig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ...
> @Markus: Hast du nicht meine Reuben-Heaton jetzt?
> ...



Yupp, nach ein paar schrottigen Modellen ist Deine Reuben Heaton in meinen Besitz gelangt. Vorher ist sie ja bereits durch ein paar Hände gewandert.
Ein kleiner Riss auf der Rückseite, das war´s. Ansonsten ist die top. #6


----------



## Knispel (17. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Ich besitze eine Original Waymaster 25 kg. Habe sie mir zugelegt, als sie gerade auf dem Deutschen Markt erhältlich war. Ist immer noch im Einsatz, unverwüstlich. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Ich hab eine Waymaster von Kenwood und bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Ich denke mechanische Waagen sind definitiv langlebiger, als die Digitalen. Ich denke die Waagen aus China (B.Richi, Pelzer usw.) sind größtenteils baugleich und sind durchaus einsetzbar, sofern es nicht auf wenige Gramm ankommt.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Bevorzugt ihr eigentlich prinzipiell digitale oder analoge waagen?
Ich hab da schon viele meinungen gehört....
bei einer digitalen muss halt die qualität stimmen, dann zeigt sie in meinen augen aber wirklich das genaue gewicht an...
bei einer analogen entscheidet halt das auge...und das kann oft täuschen...


----------



## Knispel (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, besitze ich die Waymaster von Kenwood seit dem Jahr, als sie hier in Deutschland erhältlich war ( ca. 1995 glaub ich ). Warum sollte ich diese analoge Waage austauschen, sie funktioniert noch einwandfrei und die Zahlen der Gewichtsangabe kann ich zwar mittlerweile mit Lesebrille, auch immer noch entziffern und wenn ich mich einmal, wie du sagst , täuschen sollte ist mir das auch egal, das Gewicht meiner Fische behandel ich sowieso nur zweitrangig. Weißt Du, ich angel jetzt rund 35  Jahre fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen, ich mach da kein "Kult" mehr drauss, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

An einer digitalen Waage ist zuviel dran, was kaputt gehen könnte. Exakte Ergebnisse bekommt man bei einem lebenden Karpfen ohnehin nicht.


----------



## meckpomm (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Moin

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie sich leute ein Urteil von ansehen oder vom Hörensagen bilden können. Nun ja...

Also icch habe seit zwei Jahren eine Fox Digitalwaage, die Soll auf 10gramm genau sein. Allerdings ist das größte Problem diese dann auch stillzuhalten, ohne ständig zu wackeln. Das funktioniert meist nicht so richtig. Dabei ist aber eine Wiegestange schon recht hilfreich(das Teil, die auf der einen Seite in den Boden gedrückt wird).
Ganz wichtig ist es den Wiegesack und das Wasser darin zu berücksichtigen, also macht ein Gewicht auf 10gramm genau gar keinen Sinn. Auch ist es wichtig die Waage senkrecht nach oben zu führen, ohne zu verkannten.
Das analoge Waagen nicht wasserdicht sind, stimmt auch nur bedingt. Die (hochwertige), Waage die Markus jetzt hat, ist bei mir immer zum Wiegen mit ins Wasser gekommen, ist dabei mehrfach schwimmen gewesen. Die Waage ist schon 6 Jahre alt.
@Markus: Der Riss ist aber nicht von mir...

Als Fazit, kann ich sagen, dass eine gute Analoge durchaus ausreicht. Hilfreich ist dabei eine Wiegestange. Auch eine Illuminierte Skala ist durchaus hilfreich.

MfG Rene


----------



## heinzrch (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

es gibt die Firma Kern, die absolute Profi-Top-Waagen herstellt.
Die hat auch ne kleine Zugwaage im Programm, die so um die 70€kostet, und äußerst genau ist.
Wenn's nicht ganz so genau sein muß,langt ne 25kg Waymaster wohl völlig aus.....

Hab mal nachgesehen:

Kern MH 10 K 10 (10 kg max., Auflösung 10g) ca. 40€
Kern CH 15 K 20 (15 kg max., Auflösung 20g) ca. 65€
Kern CH 50 K 50 (50 kg max., Auflösung 50g) ca. 60€

denke, da muß man kein Fernost-Geraffel kaufen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Ne Genaue Angelwaage
-Macht eh wenig sinn bei Wiegesack und zappelnden Fischen
-bleibt auf Dauer nicht genau (Feder streckt sich, korrosion, verschwindende Fette)
-ist unbezahlbar
-müsste regelmässig zum Neueichen.
-wäre schwer
-geht je nach Gegend (abstand zum Erdmittelpunkt) sowieso anders 

Diese Chinabilligdinger zeigen ein paar Jahre wenn man 10 Kg dran hängt was um 10 Kg an
Die Waymaster ist was genauer und was haltbarer, aber auch was Teurer.
Der Fox trau ich auch nicht mehr zu Ausser mehr Firlefanz.



> bei einer digitalen muss halt die qualität stimmen, dann zeigt sie in meinen augen aber wirklich das genaue gewicht an...
> bei einer analogen entscheidet halt das auge...und das kann oft täuschen...


Grundfalsch. Richtig: bei ner Analogen zittert der Zeiger, bei ner Digitalen bleibt die Anzeige besser ablesbar. *Aber nur weil die Anzeige die Gewichtsvarianzen nicht anzeigt, da sie zu langsam reagiert.*
Kennt noch wer diese Pegelanzeigen bei HIFI-Kassettendecks u.ä.? Die kam bei sehr schnellen Titeln auch nie hinterher und bei sehr dynamischen merkte man eine Verzögerung. Ist dasselbe Problem, die Anzeige reagiert einfach zu langsam.

Eine auf Dauer genau bleibende Waage gibts nicht (wie genau überhaupt? in der Firma hatten wir eine 2t Waage, die auf zehntelgramm genau anzeigte. Totaler unsinn! dafür kam alle halbe Jahr einer zum Prüfen.)
Ich hab zuhause ne alte Metzgerwaage stehen. Die Gramm glaub ich da auch nicht mehr. Ausserdem muss die exakt gerade aufgebaut werden...

Mit einer Ausnahme allerdings: eine Balken oder Apothekerwaage, so sie gepflegt wird. Die sind in unserer Gewichtsklasse aber leider nicht leicht oder aber nicht handlich...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzrch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

wobei die Waymaster ja nicht wirklich teuer ist, glaub ich hab beim Gerlinger dafür so um die 15€ bezahlt.
Egal welche Waage, man kann ja relativ einfach nachprüfen, ob sie noch ausreichend genau geht: Einfach mal mit 2kg, 5kg und 10 kg drangehängt, nachsehen, was sie anzeigt. Einstellen kann man leider nix.
Als Gewicht geht z.b. ein gefüllter Wassereimer, dessen Gewicht vorher auf ner Küchenwaage, Personenwaage o.ä. ermittelt wurde. 
Ich nehm immer die Waage in die Firma mit, da haben wir geeichte Gewichte.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob die Waage bei einem 10 Kg Fisch, 9,7Kg oder 10,3 Kg anzeigt....


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

da muss ich zustimmen, weil 0,5kg  sieht ja auch keiner am foto, i.s.t es nicht so? xD


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

So gesehen scheinen aber erstaunlicherweise verdammt viele Waagen Vorzugehen, aber keine einzige nach 

Daher hier die Ultimativempfehlung: Nehmt die billigste, grosszügig aufrunden geht mit denen genausogut 



> wobei die Waymaster ja nicht wirklich teuer ist, glaub ich hab beim Gerlinger dafür so um die 15€ bezahlt.


 die 50 Kg? Dann nehm ich 200 Stück!
Pro Monat selbstverständlich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## punkarpfen (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

Ich hab auch "unwesentlich" mehr bezahlt.


----------



## heinzrch (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*

nee, die 15 kg.....(größere Fische fang ich normalerweise nicht|supergri ...)


----------



## maschinenstürmer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> da muss ich zustimmen, weil *0,5kg sieht ja auch keiner am foto, i.s.t es nicht so?* xD


 

Da muß ich zustimmen. Es i.s.t. so :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das hier einige leute dazugelernt haben_


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Waage??*



> nee, die 15 kg.....(größere Fische fang ich normalerweise nicht ...)



Die hatte ich auch mal. Anfangs extrem genau wenn man sie ruhig halten kann. Dann löste sich bei unseren irgendwie die Zeigerbefestigung auf der Achse etwas. Dadurch verstellte sich die Waage bei jedem Wiegevorgang.
IMO eher nicht empfehlenswert. die grossen 25/50/70 Kg sind dagegen top

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

